# Instructions on how to post pictures



## swift

General instruction file, written for our current Xenforo bulletin board software:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-include-images-in-your-posts.248810/

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The Help file below was written for our former vBulletin installation, and may not apply to our current XenForo installation.  Some of the links in this post may no longer be valid.*

For general instuctions:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444575&postcount=5


For Photobucket:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=444779&postcount=19


For Flickr:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=681172&postcount=1789


----------

